# I picked this up for $1600 did I do good?



## Snow Bear (Dec 4, 2021)

What can you tell me about it? I don't know to much about it. Any specific maintenance I should look at doing?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

okay.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Seeing as you asked--auction prices range from $600 to well, too much IMO-$2,300. I guess it depends on where you live (which we don't know).

US & CDN sales in $CDN in recent months:


https://www.marketbook.ca/listings/farm-equipment/auction-results/list/category/1193/outdoor-power-snow-blowers/manufacturer/honda/model/hs928


----------



## Snow Bear (Dec 4, 2021)

LenD said:


> Seeing as you asked--auction prices range from $600 to well, too much IMO-$2,300. I guess it depends on where you live (which we don't know).
> 
> US & CDN sales in $CDN in recent months:
> 
> ...





LenD said:


> Seeing as you asked--auction prices range from $600 to well, too much IMO-$2,300. I guess it depends on where you live (which we don't know).
> 
> US & CDN sales in $CDN in recent months:
> 
> ...


canada sorry.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

A snowblower with snow on the ground is always worth more.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Read the manual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

in summer, worthless, in winter, priceless!


----------



## Snow Bear (Dec 4, 2021)

groomerz said:


> Read the manual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow thanks.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

In my neck of the woods that is market value with currency adjusted.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Caper63 said:


> In my neck of the woods that is market value with currency adjusted.


Yes, I would tend to agree, maybe $1600 is a bit on the side of a better deal. 

In terms of maintenance, check the oil - I use synthetic now and change the oil yearly. The other item I did a couple of years ago was to grease or put antiseize on the anger shafts.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The main thing is what it's worth to you... but I'd say you did OK. Looks like a very clean machine.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Honda1132 said:


> Yes, I would tend to agree, maybe $1600 is a bit on the side of a better deal.



Just realized that was $1600 CDN not USD. I agree: $1600 is a good price for a 928 in clean condition.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Good find, it's a Honda!!! Bullet proof.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Snow Bear said:


> View attachment 185393
> What can you tell me about it? I don't know to much about it. Any specific maintenance I should look at doing?
> View attachment 185395
> 
> ...


You done well! Thats cherry!


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Nice looking machine. A new one is $4800 so I would say a good deal if it's in good shape, even though it's older. I like my old HS828 more than the new HSS928 except for the bells and whistles. One thing you should do is put a grease Zerk on the right side transmission and give it about 30 pumps of grease. I believe there is a writeup on servicing the right side transmissions as a sticky on the top of the Honda forum page.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

In my part of Ontario, that's an awesome price, considering the condition of that bucket and auger asm , and you got an HS version to boot....... lots of good advice in the comments you received........


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

groomerz said:


> Read the manual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Snow Bear said:


> Wow thanks.


Looks like a clean machine! I say you did well.
As for the manual comment, you will get that from some members. I am sorry some of the welcome was not warmer.

Where about are you from?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks to be in great condition and in my area, that is a very good price.

The first and best thing you should do is read the owners manual. Have the machine in front of you when you read it so you can better understand what is being discussed. Follow the annual maintenance and storage procedures for the machine and you should have many trouble free years of service from this machine.

Probably wouldn't hurt to perform the maintenance and a visual inspection right now, to ensure everything is operating as it should and take care of any issues now before the big snows come.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

What is the exchange rate? Still looks like a really good deal. Really good condition, any idea what year? 

_I like my old HS828 more than the new_ HSS929 

Is that the Honda that is a silly 25.4 mm wider?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

RC20 said:


> What is the exchange rate?


Right now CAD$1,600 is about USD$1,250.

Not that it really matters... in Canada $1,600 is $1,600. 🧐


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

That machine looks like it hasn't been used at all. I'd say you got a great deal!


----------

